# WLAN Netzwerk mit Fritzbox 7141 - aber wie?



## Senfy (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen laptop besorgt und bereits erfolgreich über WLAN mit den router verbunden. mein anderer pc ist auch über WLAN mit dem router verbunden.
nun ich habe die neueste firmware auf dem router und ihn so eingestellt das die angeschlossenen geräte miteinander daten tauschen dürfen.

nun aber wie klappt das jetzt?
ich hab versucht die PCs als netzwerkressource hinzuzufügen (mit den IPs die der router vergeben hat) und natürlich mit den win assistent


----------



## Sukrim (24. Oktober 2007)

Hm, kannst du den PC anpingen? Bist du in derselben Arbeitsgruppe mit beiden Computern?


----------



## Maik (24. Oktober 2007)

@Senfy: Bitte halte dich beim Verfassen deiner Beiträge an unsere Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank.


----------

